# Anyone ever see a "snake" 3x3x3?



## aridus (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope this is appropriate to this section. I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen a cube like the one I just solved today.

It isn't the snake puzzle, it is an actual 3x3x3 cube that does not come 'apart' in any way, but all the tiles are yellow and it basically has a two headed snake which begins on one corner, twists all around the cube and ends on the corner opposite the first corner. Each tile represents a section of the snake.

It's almost similar to playing Pipe Dream on a 3x3x3 cube... 

Anyway. I was wondering if anyone has ever seen such a thing? I might try to get pictures of it later. I searched on Google and I cannot find anything like it.

It was a pretty tough solve for me, I did it all intuitively pretty much. The main difficulty came from many of the pieces being very similar, and all of the same color scheme. Some pieces are identical, some are mirrors, and some are unique and can only go in one place. In addition five of the center pieces are completely identical and one is unique, and the rotation of the center *does* matter unlike cubes with only colors on them.

Took me a couple hours with mapping each face of the cube on paper. And it gave me a headache.


----------



## Kapusta (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got that and haven't tried it yet.... sounds like I should take some photo's before I scramble it


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2011)

That's the Maze Cube. I think you can find plenty of info if you search by that name.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 5, 2011)

oh yes, I solved one of those some years ago, but it was made of wood and didn't have the snake painted, all the cubies were the same. It was from a friend.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2011)

You're thinking of something else, choza244. The OP is talking about a normal 3x3x3 cube with only one color and a path drawn on top of the stickers.


----------



## aridus (Jan 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> That's the Maze Cube. I think you can find plenty of info if you search by that name.


 
Ah thanks! Yup that is definitely it, now I'll know to look under that name if I want to find similar things.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> You're thinking of something else, choza244. The OP is talking about a normal 3x3x3 cube with only one color and a path drawn on top of the stickers.


 
Oh sorry, I was thinking in something really different


----------



## Erzz (Jan 5, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Oh sorry, I was thinking in something really different


 
To anyone wondering, I think this is what he was thinking of


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 5, 2011)

My friend who doesn't cube has one


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 5, 2011)

Erzz said:


> To anyone wondering, I think this is what he was thinking of


I thought of this too, but reading the OP yes, I have solved it, friend of mine had to Do-It-Himself because he wanted it so badly.
Relatively easy, figuring out the parity is easy, but the rotation of the centers is other deal, haven't thought of that before I reached the LL.


----------



## Erzz (Jan 5, 2011)

You can use M and U turns to fix each center in the E layer, and then if the top center is off you can do two T perms to fix it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 5, 2011)

Erzz said:


> You can use M and U turns to fix each center in the E layer, and then if the top center is off you can do two T perms to fix it.


Thats how I worked it out alà roux.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 5, 2011)

OR you can do either Y or F perm twice to fix the centers


----------



## choza244 (Jan 5, 2011)

Erzz said:


> To anyone wondering, I think this is what he was thinking of


 
Exactly, I was thinking in one of those


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

I definitely posted some pictures of a solved one last year sometime. Trawl through all my posts if you really want to find it. Probably one of my earlier posts


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a snake cube (picture of mine), but I've not got round to solving it yet, as you can see. Also, I got one of the "come apart" snake cubes for Christmas. It cost me £2.50 from a small gadget shop somewhere! I got my sudoku cube from there too. I'll try to solve them over summer.
I wonder if there's only one solution.


----------



## bluedasher (Jan 5, 2011)

choza244 said:


> oh yes, I solved one of those some years ago, but it was made of wood and didn't have the snake painted, all the cubies were the same. It was from a friend.



Yeah, I solved the exact same thing from a friend. It was all wood and wasn't painted. Very difficult to solve.


----------



## aridus (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the various advice. 

I also figured out with my particular one, what I consider the F face and the D face have three identical edge pieces, two of them on the D layer and one on the F/L edge, with one on the D/L edge, which allowed me to fix up the bottom layer without messing up center orientations by swapping these three pieces around. Was finally able to solve it again without looking at my 'map'.


----------

